# Which combo makes the cleanest lucys?



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

i am just wondering which combo of morphs makes the cleanest lucys, doesn't matter about black eyed or blue eyed. Cheers


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

As a general rule I would say homozygous Butter/Lessers are very clean and fairly easy to come by.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

I would say lessers in general..mojos are quite dirty looking at times..personal choice


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

het russo x het russo look nice imo bright clean white


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

het russo x het russo or lesser x lesser

you can do lesser x mojo but you can get some clean and some not so clean


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

for BlakELs...

fire x fire
lesser x pied


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Fire x fire for the Whitest of leucys : victory:


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

alan1 said:


> for BlakELs...
> 
> fire x fire
> lesser x pied


have not heard lesser x pied before! wouldn't that make lesser het pied or do you then breed 2 together to get a white snake?


----------



## RubbleUK (Apr 12, 2007)

hogboy said:


> Fire x fire for the Whitest of leucys : victory:
> 
> 
> image


Yeah but for every perfectly white Super Fire you get, how many have yellow scales/patches? At least with with Super Lesser/Butter/Russo, they are more consistantly white. Fab pic though!

I guess it depends why you want a pure white snake, to look at or to breed from? If it's the latter, it's got to be Supers rather than crosses (I'm thinking Lesser/Butter/Russo crosses here rather than Mojave crosses) every time for me so you know you'll always get 100% single co-dom gene going into whatever the offspring are.

I have a couple of Super Mojaves in my collection as well as a Super Butter and rather than describing the Mojos as "dirty BlueELs", I'd described them as white snakes with a faint purple/silver pattern and blushed head but then I am in sales!

The other thing to consider is that all BELs show every little mark or spec of dirt going, even down to creases where they've been coiled up. It's a bit like having a white linen jacket, it looks great when it's new and hanging up but wear it once and it looks really creased!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

mattsdragons said:


> have not heard lesser x pied before! wouldn't that make lesser het pied or do you then breed 2 together to get a white snake?


definately...
ALL co-dom/dom x visual recessive, takes 2 generations for a visual combo

LESSER PIED...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsiilEU2Nno


----------

